

Groklaw to continue with former Red Hat general counsel in charge - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110515173831922

======
CoffeeDregs
Excellent news. As someone who's meaningfully affected by the
incomprehensible-to-the-news legal battles in the tech marketplace, Groklaw
has been indispensable in helping me understand the meaning of the various
wars and their many small battles. I was an infrequent visitor to Groklaw but
my visits provided very valuable information.

Seriously, imagine trying to understand "SCO v. World". "Oracle v. Google",
OOXML, software patents, etc using the posts provided by ITWorld, NYTimes,
Washington Post, etc. Groklaw didn't make me comfortable about the state or
outcome of the battles, but it did make me comfortable that I had a good
layman's understanding of the battles.

------
vessenes
At the time she resigned, I wondered if this was a polite way for her to take
a swan-song and she had other plans for the site. Whether she pulled it
together first, or it just emerged, I'm grateful. The commentary quality is
just so good there, it's the first source for software litigation related to
open software.

------
larrik
This is perfect. Groklaw continues in capable hands, while PJ gets to walk
away satisfied. Looks like positives all around.

------
bonch
Groklaw, the site that convinced every Linux forum poster that they were
suddenly legal experts.

